# some work



## iPikachu (May 29, 2009)

>_> meh some art i did with paint and gimp (quite obvious which is which)
latest:


Spoiler: khr - mukuro 














Spoiler
















Spoiler











i need a tablet...>_>

i suck at using the mouse... and yes so do my drawing skills


----------



## DarkRey (May 29, 2009)

the outline are little too bold


----------



## iPikachu (May 29, 2009)

if it got any thinner i would see all those pixels and go ">_>"


----------



## Splych (May 30, 2009)

Nicee. I like the mokuro one ^^


----------



## Da Foxx (Jun 1, 2009)

You should try first sketch your picture out on a blank piece of paper and scan it at 400 DPI. Then use Flash to trace it with a mouse. See if that gives you a better result in the end.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 3, 2009)

my scanner sucks, at the moment. i dont have flash either, and i suck at using the pen tool >_<


did some tegaki.
will post here later..
edit: 
http://www.unowen.net/tegaki/dblog.php?u=68625&e=643968
http://www.unowen.net/tegaki/dblog.php?u=68625&e=644815
http://www.unowen.net/tegaki/dblog.php?u=68625&e=643871

some stuff


Spoiler



and some color!DS works. the brush keeps jumping around >_o









(this was for soulanger)
did this early this year.


----------



## Dark_linis (Jun 4, 2009)

Da Foxx said:
			
		

> You should try first sketch your picture out on a blank piece of paper and scan it at 400 DPI. Then use Flash to trace it with a mouse. See if that gives you a better result in the end.


This cought my interest. Mind going into a bit of detail?


----------



## Splych (Jun 5, 2009)

Love the pikachu work ^^


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 5, 2009)

Dark_linis said:
			
		

> Da Foxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think he means sketch the drawing on paper first then scanning then trace on a new layer? or something.
thanks splych


----------



## mucus (Jun 5, 2009)

you gotta get a tablet!
use a tablet and photoshop and you can get nice neat lines and sharp looking art!


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 5, 2009)

mucus said:
			
		

> you gotta get a tablet!
> use a tablet and photoshop and you can get nice neat lines and sharp looking art!



that could be pricey. :S

anyway great stuff iPikachu :yayart:


----------



## mucus (Jun 5, 2009)

bah! who cares about price if you want quality!


----------



## Da Foxx (Jun 6, 2009)

Dark_linis said:
			
		

> Da Foxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After scanning the picture I believe they are programs (Adobe Freehand is one of them I believe) out there that can trace over the outlines of your black and white drawing and turn it into a vector which you can then import it into Flash. You can also use the pen tool and trace over your drawing in Flash. Although, I prefer the tablet.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 6, 2009)

i WOULD like a tablet, not sure about the price though. plus my parents wouldnt understand why i would buy one, so the best way to buy it is when i see one and i can use my exam results money to buy it, or wait 3 years when i go to a polytechnic.(and say that i bought it for my course.)

my teacher's computer has macromedia/adobe freehand i believe.. she showed it to me once.

another colorsDS work.. was doing this late at night >_<


Spoiler


----------



## Splych (Jun 6, 2009)

Soo talented with colorsDS. I fail at making some stuff.... So I never tried again xD


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 15, 2009)

in macromedia flash:


Spoiler: stupid lines










this was also done in flash, but accidentally saved in paint, the colors are.. horrible.


Spoiler










i have to stop doing the same subject over and over again >_


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 15, 2009)

The seconds One is fucking amazing....
...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But don't worry, you'll get better at drawing. just needs practice!


----------



## Splych (Jun 16, 2009)

You are already too pro... *Saves second set of pictures*

I will give credit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Just make sure you don't change your username in the near future xD


----------



## Da Foxx (Jun 16, 2009)

See you get much better results using Flash overall. Love the second image, lol.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks

I like how it rounds off. Not like photoshop 

school's mouse seems to be more "flexible", no idea why. 

i'm trying to "find" adobe flash for my house computer, so i can draw more and stuff.

second image was supposed to look much nicer.. I SHALL NEVER TRUST PAINT AGAIN D:


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 22, 2009)

paper work


Spoiler











dum dum dum. colors again


Spoiler













Spoiler











edit: i finally got flash..(portable)


Spoiler


----------



## Splych (Jun 26, 2009)

Love the paper work xDD.

Teh colors stuff is so clean... I can't even do that xP

And the flash is amazing... I can't say anything else.


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 26, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> edit: i finally got flash..(portable)


Macromedia Flash (older version of Flash) or Adobe Flash (CS4)?


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 26, 2009)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CS3


Spoiler: don'taskplz













Spoiler: well that hair is hard to draw










i think i need to stop drawing butler uniforms after the one im doing.. @[email protected] i can't draw those stillettos/boots/what ever you call them


----------



## Placeholder (Jul 7, 2009)

You should get a tablet, they're weird for a while, but once you get used to them they're awesome.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Jul 10, 2009)

All your drawings are pretty good, Is awesome how you are doing that without photoshop, I think if you used photoshop you could do some awesome drawings... And really that mukuro pic is awesome, I loved how he wtfs at the pineapple Really nice works also those "Colored" drawings are quite awesome that tech fits you great, I'll love to see more drawings (Do a Basil one pl0x >w


----------



## Jethro85 (Jul 10, 2009)

your work on paper was pretty impressive. 

i have never used this "flash" program but it seems to help with your mouse drawing skills.

i think a good idea for you to do is to draw the outlines of your ideas on paper, scan them, then using gimp (or photoshop or flash if they do this too) to change the threshold to pure black and white, this will give you a nice black outline that you can then color in and add effects to on your PC.  if you are able to draw with your mouse you should be quite excellent at using the path select and free select tools to add colors and effects.

btw your skills are improving greatly from the first post in this thread to the newer stuff. keep up the good work!


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 12, 2009)

lawl love the pickas


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 14, 2009)

photoshop to draw? when i have a tablet i guess. :\ (ask soulanger for his hamster, that was in PS.)
pure black and white? never tried that before o-o. did a 2 pics today, one normal(lol actually its for some crappy contest) and another with chibis, maybe i'll try scanning the things in and change the threshold thing, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: BASIL!









yeah its a chibi haven't really firgured out his hairstyle.



YEAH I FINALLY FOUND OUT ABOUT TEH MULTIPLY FUNCTION IN PHOTOSHOP


okay i feel stupid.



Spoiler: contest thing, need to colour yeah i screwed up on the pants >_>













Spoiler: new avatar and photo thingy.
















Spoiler: this was a request from my sister lulz.


----------



## Splych (Jul 17, 2009)

Basil and the bear look related xD.


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 18, 2009)

lol no.
xD
doing a comic for a contest..


----------



## Splych (Jul 18, 2009)

Haha, well good luck with the contest. Hope you win ^^.

I like all the work you have made... They are all awesomee!


----------



## Psyfira (Jul 19, 2009)

Jethro85 said:
			
		

> i have never used this "flash" program but it seems to help with your mouse drawing skills.


Flash is a vector-based drawing program. It anti-aliases and smooths curves on all freehand lines by default, which is essential for drawing with a mouse where it's difficult to draw a smooth curve.

Whereas Photoshop uses a combination of raster and vector tools, you need to pick the right tool to get Photoshop to do the job. This smoothing function is tucked away inside the Pen tool. The pen tool is actually pretty easy to use once you find a decent explaination of it, though paths can take a bit of getting used to if you're used to seeing lines appear on the screen the second you draw them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know how The GIMP handles it.


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 21, 2009)

my contest entry needs colouring o_o
i just read a guide about the pen curvy thing drawing, think i might try it one day o-o..
i tried multiple layer on gimp and my picture goes invisible lols.


Spoiler: my hand slipped as iwas laughing too hard.


----------



## Splych (Jul 21, 2009)

Woow. That's nice... Are you still using a mouse or did you finally get a Tablet?


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 22, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> Woow. That's nice... Are you still using a mouse or did you finally get a Tablet?


thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mouse still and its broken i think. it would suddenly break off (as if i had released the button for a sec) then continue, and if it stacks like what happened yesterday my photoshop 's history colummn would be full of "brush" >_>

but the other mouse is too sensitive.



Spoiler: there's something wrong.















Spoiler: the screwed up eye is a lie.


----------



## Splych (Jul 22, 2009)

Get a new mouse xDD. A sensitive mouse is better than a pretty much broken mouse that messes up your work! Oh and you are using flash right? I got my CS4 again onto my computer... I tried out flash, it is soo cool.... It makes everything to... round O_O


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 23, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> Get a new mouse xDD. A sensitive mouse is better than a pretty much broken mouse that messes up your work! Oh and you are using flash right? I got my CS4 again onto my computer... I tried out flash, it is soo cool.... It makes everything to... round O_O


lol, the sensitive mouse isnt't really suitable for anything other than clicking.. xD can't really draw anything at all.


Spoiler: contest entry for playpark forums lulz










kinda screwed up on the colouring but meh


----------



## Splych (Jul 24, 2009)

Is this some new version of Mokuro!? (Haven't watched it for too long, so don't know if it's the right spelling xP ) Or some custom character of yours xDD. 

lool. I use some cheap, old, mouse... It was like $7 and that was so cheap for me. Works perfectly, and does everything so awesomely O_O. Maybe it's just me... Canada has a few things that are cheap but don't know if it is the same in Singapore.


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 24, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> Is this some new version of Mokuro!? (Haven't watched it for too long, so don't know if it's the right spelling xP ) Or some custom character of yours xDD.
> 
> lool. I use some cheap, old, mouse... It was like $7 and that was so cheap for me. Works perfectly, and does everything so awesomely O_O. Maybe it's just me... Canada has a few things that are cheap but don't know if it is the same in Singapore.


it supposed to be mukuro but i had to changed the hair and eye colour (and replace the trident with a sword >_>) or it would have been a dead giveaway o-o lulz.(the contest's rules include a "no copying from any anime or cxartoons etc", and there was already a entry which has pink hair and an x3 face, and the artist was accused of copying from either lucky star or bleach)
i guess it could be counted as custom xD
i just realised my school's mouse and the mouse im using are the same..
except that the school's mouse if firmly stuck to the cpu >_>


----------



## Splych (Jul 24, 2009)

Haha. I propose that we make some kind of fundraiser to help you get a new mouse and a tablet xDD.


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 29, 2009)

I GOT ONE ON SUNDAY YAY


Spoiler














Spoiler










but takes time to get used to the slowness of my pc.


Spoiler: erm


----------



## Sterling (Jul 29, 2009)

You may have been able too change the sensitivity of your mouse down from control panel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: all I had to do in Vista was get to control panel, and double click on the icon that is aptly named "Mouse" and change the movement sensitivity


----------



## Splych (Jul 29, 2009)

That's fckin awesome!

Wait a new mouse or new tablet O_O/ Guessing Tablet, but who knows...

@Sterl ~ Like it matters now xDD. If Pikachu got a new tablet, the mouse isn't important anymore!


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 29, 2009)

yup its a tablet :3
(it came with a mouse too)
the one with the vista frame was done on the laptop, (with the tablet too) but ps gave me some error so saved in paint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so now i use this program called Paint Tool SAI or something 


Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Splych (Jul 31, 2009)

Paint Tool SAI... Is it free? If it is, I am gonna get it? If it isn't... Bleh. If CS3 gives you problems, try being a pirate and get CS4 Extended or just get CS2.


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 31, 2009)

it isn't free but i cracked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (its originally a jap program but i used a fan made translation and a crack and voila!)
i have cs4 on the computer though the cs3 was on a thumbdrive(which means i have to go find some other stuff again..)


Spoiler










stopped when my sister opened the door >_> as you can see lots are missing..(shoulder and all)


----------



## Sterling (Jul 31, 2009)

Dude(?) keep it up, I think you'll win


----------



## Splych (Aug 4, 2009)

zomg. I am gonna go make a fan club xDD.

Time to PM you about something... [you'll probably know what]


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 6, 2009)

done!
:3


----------



## Jaems (Aug 6, 2009)

He has a long face and the strangest hand... but I guess you were going for that funkeh deformed look.

Good job.


----------



## Splych (Aug 6, 2009)

That hand seems to be a long hand if the fingers were to expand xDD.

T_T. Not my favourite thing...


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 7, 2009)

i can't seem to draw hands properly evar.
i think the face is supposed to be like that though o-o

ugh my head... @[email protected]
a e-cookie to who ever gets it. :3


Spoiler










fever makes me my hand tremble lots and i can't think straight so i don't know why i put in chinese >_>


----------



## Splych (Aug 8, 2009)

Gah... That site you sent me, it has registering issues. It never sends me the email... (Activation Email). Signed up with a Gmail... If you are a member, send the admin a PM, tell him/her to delete my account (Splych) so that I can re-register using my hotmail instead. If the admin doesn't believe you, tell him/her to send me an email...

Nyeh... I don't understand you new work xDD. I see Rukia and Byakuya... But that's it...


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 8, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> Gah... That site you sent me, it has registering issues. It never sends me the email... (Activation Email). Signed up with a Gmail... If you are a member, send the admin a PM, tell him/her to delete my account (Splych) so that I can re-register using my hotmail instead. If the admin doesn't believe you, tell him/her to send me an email...
> 
> Nyeh... I don't understand you new work xDD. I see Rukia and Byakuya... But that's it...


o-o really?
check your pm i sent something tell me if it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





lol, its a spoiler!
the anime currently has a filler, 


Spoiler



and its about shinigami's(and stupid ichigo's) zanpaktou, which for some reason turned into human forms, (they were i think "summoned" by this muramasa guy who said "TEH SHINIGAMI RULING TEH ZANPAKTOU IS OVER NOW ITS OUR TURN MUAHAHAHA)that samurai's senbonzakura acually. >_


----------



## Splych (Aug 8, 2009)

LOL. That spoiler made me laugh... Don't ask why xDD.

Went to the PM.... Bleh. Stupid registration... I blame Gmail.


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 9, 2009)

Why? O-O

want me to help you create an account?



Spoiler










didn't had any references >_>
edit: LOL wrong link.


----------



## Splych (Aug 10, 2009)

LOL. Make me one xDD. Then PM me it xDD.

I have no idea what that is... A Ninja?


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 13, 2009)

aaaaagh i thought i posted here yesterday! my internet is screwed, literally. 

oh, its a samurai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so you're close.

art dump lol.



Spoiler


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 24, 2009)

the img code for this isn't working.


Spoiler










edit: oshi-


----------



## Splych (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice stuff. I like that D-Gray Man one... Pretty cool.


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 1, 2009)

unfortunately i can't draw the uniform properly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Spoiler










coughcoughcough


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 1, 2009)

See!
I said your improving and you are!
I think your doing a good job at drawing people and the structure as well.
When I draw, I make a structure of the frame that I'm going to draw then I normaly draw it in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just some advice


----------



## Splych (Sep 1, 2009)

Professor Layton... xDD. Nicee. You are improving! Seriously xDD.


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 8, 2009)

professor layton and the diabolical box is hard. D:



			
				Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> See!
> I said your improving and you are!
> I think your doing a good job at drawing people and the structure as well.
> When I draw, I make a structure of the frame that I'm going to draw then I normaly draw it in.
> ...


structure? i draw stick people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: did this for my sister..


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 8, 2009)

What a werid looking guy.


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 8, 2009)

girl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



well my sister asked me to draw her pet from pet society into a human like chibi cosplaying as ciel from kuroshitsuji, so.. er lol. it was well received by the retarded forum though


----------



## Splych (Sep 9, 2009)

Hmm... i might try that game. But gotta beat the first one... And Phoenix Wright.

lool. Looks like a doll girl to me.

Uhh... Do you take requests? Cause if you do, do Phoenix Wright (Attorney) going OBJECTION with his finger pointing out. I wanna see that xDD


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 9, 2009)

Spoiler










having a cold today so couldn't concentrate hahas. when i started getting into the PW fandom/started playing it i kept drawing edgeworth and godot for some reason, probably because pheonix's hair is hard to draw


----------



## Splych (Sep 10, 2009)

lool. Nicee. I can understand how hard it is to draw someone's hair like that. It is like spiky hair that was pulled back xDD.

Edgeworth is a character you'll begin to understand more of. He has a pretty cool story line in the game, and he plays a much more bigger role than just being a prosecutor (lool not really).


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 24, 2009)

edgeworth becoming the attorney was fun.

for my art exam i chose "imaginary life form" as the topic, and since my classmate's thumbnail sketch about a monster being subjetced to tests and is locked in a tank blah blah it reminded me of mukuro in teh prison >_> its gonna be hard painting him/it/meh

one of my first hand observations, they said either take a photo or draw it realistically,*spelling >_>) and i never seen a flame like that before but who cares *cough*


Spoiler



[title: eh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





its so blur >_> better not click on it. i think i'll scan it tomorrow :\



Spoiler: random doodle


----------



## Splych (Sep 24, 2009)

Hurts my eyes x).

Nice Mukuro.


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 12, 2009)

i think its.. inadequate 

did a new one(much much better >_>) in the front post yey


----------



## Splych (Oct 12, 2009)

I like your Mukuro Sketch here better than your first one tbh. For some reason... The face is just... too straight. Unlike the one with your sketch, everything seems more anime-ish.


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 13, 2009)

*is confused*
yeah and i only noticed after i didn't bother for it (hmm okay weird use of grammar)


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 19, 2009)

two new drawings added to the front post, errr doodles/experiments


----------



## Splych (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice new stuff. Very Anime-ish xD


----------



## Raika (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice. And you used Paint for one? Holy shit I can't draw that well on paint! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nice job, seriously.


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 22, 2009)

the recent ones were requests :3
the paint one's really outdated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



added some to the front post :]


----------



## Splych (Oct 22, 2009)

That's a Deagle right? Good sketch btw.


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 22, 2009)

you have much talent for chibis!drawing on paper is much easier than drawing on the computer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




too bad idk how to use my dads scanner...hehe.


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 23, 2009)

deagle? o.o i drew the first one on google(typed pistol?) on paper then tried by memory on computer.

drawing on paper's easier, though it sucks when pencil amrks smudge :I
just put your peper and scan :3


----------



## Splych (Oct 23, 2009)

I know what you mean. When you draw on paper, it is more, realistic. Unlike using tablets ;P

I can just imagine how one feels like. The pistol looked like a Desert Eagle to me. xD.


----------

